# If you can remember watching a black and white television



## the other mike

Then you're getting old like me.
Did you ever wonder why nobody ever said "white and black" ?
Feel free to share any favorite white and black shows, films, commercials or images from the pre-color days.


----------



## koshergrl

_*Adam-12*_ is a television police procedural drama that follows Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) officers Pete Malloy and Jim Reed as they ride the streets of Los Angeles in their patrol unit, 1-Adam-12.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

Not quite black and white, but close:


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## WheelieAddict

I used to play super mario and metroid in black and white on a 13"


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## strollingbones

fuck you bunch of youngsters...the life of riley


----------



## strollingbones

youtube life of riley - Yahoo Video Search Results


----------



## Hugo Furst

strollingbones said:


> youtube life of riley - Yahoo Video Search Results


What a revolting development that is


----------



## gtopa1

ps:

I am the proud owner of a Rank Arena b$w TV that still works.....in combo with a radio and cassette player. Cool!!!

(Needs a set top to get reception these days though). 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Here it is.






Picked i up in the 80s.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> _*Adam-12*_ is a television police procedural drama that follows Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) officers Pete Malloy and Jim Reed as they ride the streets of Los Angeles in their patrol unit, 1-Adam-12.


Wasnt black and white
All shows after 1965 were color


----------



## rightwinger

gtopa1 said:


> Greg


Movie not TV
Great movie though


----------



## the other mike




----------



## gtopa1

rightwinger said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Movie not TV
> Great movie though
Click to expand...




> Feel free to share any favorite white and black shows, films, commercials or images from the pre-color days.



I saw it on telly as a kid. Loved that song.

Greg


----------



## the other mike

It was not until the mid-*1960s *that color sets started selling in large numbers, due in part to the color transition of 1965 in which it was announced that over half of all network prime-time programming would be broadcast in color that autumn. The first all-color prime-time season came just one year later.
Color television - Wikipedia
(The first color sets were expensive so most people still had black and white ones into the 70's.)


----------



## gtopa1

Greg


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> All shows after 1965 were color


That's true but most people still _saw_ them on B&W television sets because they couldn't afford the new expensive color ones.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

TV Shows that went from black & white to color


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All shows after 1965 were color
> 
> 
> 
> That's true but most people still _saw_ them on B&W television sets because they couldn't afford the new expensive color ones.
Click to expand...

We didn’t get a Color TV till 1972 when our black and white TV finally died


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Flopper

Angelo said:


> Then you're getting old like me.
> Did you ever wonder why nobody ever said "white and black" ?
> Feel free to share any favorite white and black shows, films, commercials or images from the pre-color days.


*Ever heard the phrase as clear as black and white which means the utmost clarity; clearly defined or differentiated.  That was the thought they wanted in the minds of a potential TV audience. *


----------



## Vandalshandle

It never got any better than Ernie Kovacs….


----------



## Old Yeller




----------



## impuretrash

I used to play nintendo on one!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## the other mike

Some craziness in this old flick.


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## Billo_Really

Any Broderick Crawford fans?


----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## Dalia

Angelo said:


> TV Shows that went from black & white to color


One of my passion i did made a thread about it ...
Bewitched


----------



## Flopper

One of the most interesting aspects of the Golden Era of Television which ran from the late 40's through the mid fifties was the era of live TV drama/comedy presentations, something you don't see much of anymore.  Anyone remember the "Kraft Television Theater", "Playhouse 90", "The Philco Television Theater", or "Westinghouse Studio One"?  They present live theater.  No second takes and no canned laugh tracks.  The only type of video recording was film in those days which required days of processing and editing.  This was a period in which networks believed to woo audiences away from the movies they needed to present quality live programming.  Boy were they wrong.  

Many of the dramatic presentations were original scripts by some of greatest writers of the time that went on to become movies and Broadway plays, for example, "The Days of Wine and Roses', "The Great Gatsby", "The Time of Your Life", "Heart of Darkness", "The Wings of a Dove", "Judgement at Nuremberg", "The Hiding Place", "Requiem for a Heavyweight", "Eloise", "The Miracle Worker", "Invitation to a Gunfighter", "The Last Tycoon".

For comedy there was the "Jackie Gleason Show", "The Sid Caesar Show', "Red Skeleton Show" "The Jack Benny Show", and "The Milton Berle Show' all presented live before a live studio audience. 

By the mid 50's, the networks discovered video recording which ended most live presentations except for news, sports, and special events.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The only black and white movie that I have ever seen is Its A Wonderful Life.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## rightwinger

JOSweetHeart said:


> The only black and white movie that I have ever seen is Its A Wonderful Life.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


You have led a sheltered life


----------



## fncceo

We got our first big color TV for the moon landing.  My father was pissed when it turned out to be broadcast in black and white.


----------



## Flopper

Unlike many b&w movies, b&w television presentations lacked the style, composition, and artistry.  I don't think I have ever heard anyone mourn the passing b&w television.  Color made television bearable and at times enjoyable.


----------



## fncceo

Flopper said:


> Unlike many b&w movies, b&w television presentations lacked the style, composition, and artistry.  I don't think I have ever heard anyone mourn the passing b&w television.  Color made television bearable and at times enjoyable.



Until you see a colorized version of 'Casablanca' on TCM .... yech!


----------



## depotoo




----------



## hjmick

Remember when stations would sign off at the end of a day? The National Anthem would play, followed by the Television Code card, then the test pattern with the Indian head and the beeeeeeep...


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## fncceo

'McKeever and the Colonel'






And Serials Saturday on KCLA...

'Rocky Jones, Space Ranger'






'Rocketman'


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## depotoo

Really funny


----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam




----------



## deanrd

Our TV looked very much like this:






Only this was a portable.

Ours was taller and the wood more tan.


----------



## depotoo

1953 Motorola


----------



## the other mike




----------



## deanrd

I remember watching Carol Burnett live before color.  She was doing a concert at Carnegie Hall live on TV.

At the time, I thought she was so chic and classy.

I still think she is, but looking at everything with a critical view, her singing is great.  She could have had a career as a serious singer if she hadn't been such an incredible comedian.
The stage is so empty and dowdy.  The lighting is terrible.  Her dress doesn't fit.  When they show it from the back, her elbows look like sweat pants that had been worn too long and the zipper down the back is all weirdly puckered.  You  would swear she picked her clothes out at good will.

And yet, TV being such a new medium and making so little money  had really poor production values.

But the talent is undeniable.

I bet she made more money from the actual concert, since it was sold out, than what she made off TV.  But that's just a guess.

Of course, that didn't last long, just a couple of years later, we had the fantastic production values of Bonanza, but the world is an entirely different place than when I was a kid.


----------



## deanrd

Growing up, this was my favorite show, until Lost in Space, Time Tunnel, the Bionic man and woman and so on. 


Then I found Patty Duke and was hooked.  I thought she was so beautiful.


I never was into the exotic.  I always found the girl next door attractive.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> Unlike many b&w movies, b&w television presentations lacked the style, composition, and artistry.  I don't think I have ever heard anyone mourn the passing b&w television.  Color made television bearable and at times enjoyable.


There is a certain artistry to black and white photography


----------



## rightwinger

hjmick said:


> Remember when stations would sign off at the end of a day? The National Anthem would play, followed by the Television Code card, then the test pattern with the Indian head and the beeeeeeep...


I remember getting up at 6 AM and the test pattern would still be on
Then they would show some farmer short followed by Crusader Rabbit  and eventually Captain Kangaroo


----------



## JOSweetHeart

rightwinger said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only black and white movie that I have ever seen is Its A Wonderful Life.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> You have led a sheltered life
Click to expand...

If you knew every nook and cranny about my life, you probably wouldn't have been so quick to say such a thing. I might lead a squeaky clean life pretty much, but sadly I have found myself surrounded by way too many people who are in sheer and severe need of a "bath" and when you share a blood line with those people, packing up and going elsewhere has never been the easy thing to do.

God bless you and whats left of my family always!!!

Holly

P.S. No offense taken by the way.


----------



## Flopper

deanrd said:


> I remember watching Carol Burnett live before color.  She was doing a concert at Carnegie Hall live on TV.
> 
> At the time, I thought she was so chic and classy.
> 
> I still think she is, but looking at everything with a critical view, her singing is great.  She could have had a career as a serious singer if she hadn't been such an incredible comedian.
> The stage is so empty and dowdy.  The lighting is terrible.  Her dress doesn't fit.  When they show it from the back, her elbows look like sweat pants that had been worn too long and the zipper down the back is all weirdly puckered.  You  would swear she picked her clothes out at good will.
> 
> And yet, TV being such a new medium and making so little money  had really poor production values.
> 
> But the talent is undeniable.
> 
> I bet she made more money from the actual concert, since it was sold out, than what she made off TV.  But that's just a guess.
> 
> Of course, that didn't last long, just a couple of years later, we had the fantastic production values of Bonanza, but the world is an entirely different place than when I was a kid.



With the advent of color and video recording in late 50's, TV changed forever.  Hollywood became the center for production of most entertainment TV which was endless westerns, space, and cop soap operas sprinkled with silly sitcoms.  The networks discovered that people would watch just about anything as long as it was in color and had a good laugh track.  The one thing that made TV worth watching was some of the variety shows and sports.


----------



## rightwinger

JOSweetHeart said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only black and white movie that I have ever seen is Its A Wonderful Life.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> You have led a sheltered life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew every nook and cranny about my life, you probably wouldn't have been so quick to say such a thing. I might lead a squeaky clean life pretty much, but sadly I have found myself surrounded by way too many people who are in sheer and severe need of a "bath" and when you share a blood line with those people, packing up and going elsewhere has never been the easy thing to do.
> 
> God bless you and whats left of my family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. No offense taken by the way.
Click to expand...

You are missing out on our movie heritage

B&W movies you will not regret watching

Casablanca
Grapes of Wrath
Bride of Frankenstein
Citizen Kane
Destry Rides Again
Roman Holiday
On the Waterfront
Of Mice and Men
Any Abbott and Costello flick


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm watching the 1st color TV show.  Very 1st one broadcast in color.

It's not Lucy..


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only black and white movie that I have ever seen is Its A Wonderful Life.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> You have led a sheltered life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew every nook and cranny about my life, you probably wouldn't have been so quick to say such a thing. I might lead a squeaky clean life pretty much, but sadly I have found myself surrounded by way too many people who are in sheer and severe need of a "bath" and when you share a blood line with those people, packing up and going elsewhere has never been the easy thing to do.
> 
> God bless you and whats left of my family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. No offense taken by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing out on our movie heritage
> 
> B&W movies you will not regret watching
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Citizen Kane
> Destry Rides Again
> Roman Holiday
> On the Waterfront
> Of Mice and Men
> Any Abbott and Costello flick
Click to expand...

I would add to "To Kill A Mockingbird", "The Apartment", and "The Longest Day".


----------



## Marion Morrison

One of my favorite shows, ever!


----------



## Old Yeller

Leave it to Beaver.  Andy Griffith (with Don Knotts and Ernest T. bass)


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only black and white movie that I have ever seen is Its A Wonderful Life.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> You have led a sheltered life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew every nook and cranny about my life, you probably wouldn't have been so quick to say such a thing. I might lead a squeaky clean life pretty much, but sadly I have found myself surrounded by way too many people who are in sheer and severe need of a "bath" and when you share a blood line with those people, packing up and going elsewhere has never been the easy thing to do.
> 
> God bless you and whats left of my family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. No offense taken by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing out on our movie heritage
> 
> B&W movies you will not regret watching
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Citizen Kane
> Destry Rides Again
> Roman Holiday
> On the Waterfront
> Of Mice and Men
> Any Abbott and Costello flick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would add to "To Kill A Mockingbird", "The Apartment", and "The Longest Day".
Click to expand...

Agree 

There were a lot of classic B&W  movies
Shame she has only seen one


----------



## Old Yeller

A Favorite:  Dragnet


Car 54:


----------



## Marion Morrison

Car 54 was pretty gay.


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> Car 54 was pretty gay.


I used to think it was funny when I was six. It didn’t age well

Munsters was much better


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> I remember getting up at 6 AM and the test pattern would still be on
> Then they would show some farmer short followed by Crusader Rabbit  and eventually Captain Kangaroo


Okay, here's the money question and I want you to think long and hard before you answer.  This is serious.

_*Underdog or Super Chicken?
*_​Get it wrong and you'll have to go down on Hobo Kelly.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Old Yeller said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the 1st color TV show.  Very 1st one broadcast in color.
> 
> It's not Lucy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this! Darnitallrohel!!
> 
> Happy Days?  Green Acres?  PettiCoat Junction?
Click to expand...


It's "Green Acres". 

Did you know Eddie Albert tooled around in a motorboat, hauling wounded out of the water and transporting them to the ship on D-Day? He did that.


----------



## Billo_Really

How 'bout Playboy After Dark?


----------



## Billo_Really

Marion Morrison said:


> It's "Green Acres".
> 
> Did you know Eddie Albert tooled around in a motorboat, hauling wounded out of the water and transporting them to the ship on D-Day? He did that.


That was in color.


----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## skye

I love B/W ... but what about radio days only ?????  just the radio! WOW!

love all the past!  love it!


----------



## Flopper

Marion Morrison said:


> One of my favorite shows, ever!


The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.


----------



## peach174




----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Marion Morrison said:


> One of my favorite shows, ever!



"I ain't had my breh-fish yet"


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember getting up at 6 AM and the test pattern would still be on
> Then they would show some farmer short followed by Crusader Rabbit  and eventually Captain Kangaroo
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here's the money question and I want you to think long and hard before you answer.  This is serious.
> 
> _*Underdog or Super Chicken?
> *_​Get it wrong and you'll have to go down on Hobo Kelly.
Click to expand...


Buck-a, Buck-a, Buck-a, Buck-a, Buck-a, Buck-a, ba
Super Chicken

But I did love Wally Cox


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shows, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.
Click to expand...

Rifleman was good
He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Buck-a, Buck-a, Buck-a, Buck-a, Buck-a, Buck-a, ba
> Super Chicken
> 
> But I did love Wally Cox


How 'bout Foghorn Leghorn?

I say I say I say...


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the 1st color TV show.  Very 1st one broadcast in color.
> 
> It's not Lucy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this! Darnitallrohel!!
> 
> Happy Days?  Green Acres?  PettiCoat Junction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's "Green Acres".
> 
> Did you know Eddie Albert tooled around in a motorboat, hauling wounded out of the water and transporting them to the ship on D-Day? He did that.
Click to expand...

Green Acres was around 1964
Walt Disney Wonderful World of Color was 1961


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shows, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rifleman was good
> He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min
Click to expand...

Yeah it was pretty good.  I preferred "Have Gun Will Travel" and of course good old Marshall Dillon, who killed 303 people in his 20 years as a lawman, more than all the city marshals who wore a badge.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shows, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rifleman was good
> He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was pretty good.  I preferred "Have Gun Will Travel" and of course good old Marshall Dillon, who killed 303 people in his 20 years as a lawman, more than all the city marshals who wore a badge.
Click to expand...


I think Lucas McCain killed like 113 in his five years

The Casualty List for The Rifleman


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Wyatt earp

koshergrl said:


> _*Adam-12*_ is a television police procedural drama that follows Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) officers Pete Malloy and Jim Reed as they ride the streets of Los Angeles in their patrol unit, 1-Adam-12.



My all time favorite television show, after MASH and LA law


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shows, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rifleman was good
> He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was pretty good.  I preferred "Have Gun Will Travel" and of course good old Marshall Dillon, who killed 303 people in his 20 years as a lawman, more than all the city marshals who wore a badge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lucas McCain killed like 113 in his five years
> 
> The Casualty List for The Rifleman
Click to expand...


Not that good as a First baseman with the 51' Cubs though.


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## beautress

​


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shows, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rifleman was good
> He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was pretty good.  I preferred "Have Gun Will Travel" and of course good old Marshall Dillon, who killed 303 people in his 20 years as a lawman, more than all the city marshals who wore a badge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lucas McCain killed like 113 in his five years
> 
> The Casualty List for The Rifleman
Click to expand...

I read a history of western lawmen and outlaws and I remember a couple of interest facts that kind of destroys our image of these brave lawmen.
There is no record of two gunmen ever facing off in the street in a fast draw duel.

Gunfights were rare.  There have been far more gunfights on TV and movies than there were in the Old West.

In an interview with Wyatt Earp,
A reporter ask Earp, "What is best method to catch a killer?".
Earp replied, "You sneak up behind him and club in the head or shoot him."
The reporters ask Earp, "You mean you wouldn't get him a fair chance."
Earp replied, "Fair chance? Hell, I might get shot".
Later in the interview Earp was asked about having a fast draw.  He said, he practically never had to a draw pistol in a fight because any time he suspected trouble he had his gun in his hand. Drawing a gun in a fight is a good way to get shot.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shows, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rifleman was good
> He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was pretty good.  I preferred "Have Gun Will Travel" and of course good old Marshall Dillon, who killed 303 people in his 20 years as a lawman, more than all the city marshals who wore a badge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lucas McCain killed like 113 in his five years
> 
> The Casualty List for The Rifleman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read a history of western lawmen and outlaws and I remember a couple of interest facts that kind of destroys our image of these brave lawmen.
> There is no record of two gunmen ever facing off in the street in a fast draw duel.
> 
> Gunfights were rare.  There have been far more gunfights on TV and movies than there were in the Old West.
> 
> In an interview with Wyatt Earp,
> A reporter ask Earp, "What is best method to catch a killer?".
> Earp replied, "You sneak up behind him and club in the head or shoot him."
> The reporters ask Earp, "You mean you wouldn't get him a fair chance."
> Earp replied, "Fair chance? Hell, I might get shot".
> Later in the interview Earp was asked about having a fast draw.  He said, he practically never had to a draw pistol in a fight because any time he suspected trouble he had his gun in his hand. Drawing a gun in a fight is a good way to get shot.
Click to expand...



Yes their was buffalo bill, was just reading it a few days ago


----------



## anynameyouwish

Angelo said:


> Then you're getting old like me.
> Did you ever wonder why nobody ever said "white and black" ?
> Feel free to share any favorite white and black shows, films, commercials or images from the pre-color days.




When I was just old enough to remember (1960?) we would visit the grandparents in Maine where my father and my grandfather would watch boxing on friday nights.  The thing is;  reception was so bad all we actually saw were fuzzy images of what appeared to be 2 guys engaging in fisticuffs.


----------



## Flopper

anynameyouwish said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're getting old like me.
> Did you ever wonder why nobody ever said "white and black" ?
> Feel free to share any favorite white and black shows, films, commercials or images from the pre-color days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was just old enough to remember (1960?) we would visit the grandparents in Maine where my father and my grandfather would watch boxing on friday nights.  The thing is;  reception was so bad all we actually saw were fuzzy images of what appeared to be 2 guys engaging in fisticuffs.
Click to expand...

Yes, and in those days we thought it was great.  Of course sometimes the snow was so bad we couldn't tell the referee from the contestants.


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shows, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rifleman was good
> He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was pretty good.  I preferred "Have Gun Will Travel" and of course good old Marshall Dillon, who killed 303 people in his 20 years as a lawman, more than all the city marshals who wore a badge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lucas McCain killed like 113 in his five years
> 
> The Casualty List for The Rifleman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that good as a First baseman with the 51' Cubs though.
Click to expand...

Also the first NBA player to shatter a backboard


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shows, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rifleman was good
> He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was pretty good.  I preferred "Have Gun Will Travel" and of course good old Marshall Dillon, who killed 303 people in his 20 years as a lawman, more than all the city marshals who wore a badge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lucas McCain killed like 113 in his five years
> 
> The Casualty List for The Rifleman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read a history of western lawmen and outlaws and I remember a couple of interest facts that kind of destroys our image of these brave lawmen.
> There is no record of two gunmen ever facing off in the street in a fast draw duel.
> 
> Gunfights were rare.  There have been far more gunfights on TV and movies than there were in the Old West.
> 
> In an interview with Wyatt Earp,
> A reporter ask Earp, "What is best method to catch a killer?".
> Earp replied, "You sneak up behind him and club in the head or shoot him."
> The reporters ask Earp, "You mean you wouldn't get him a fair chance."
> Earp replied, "Fair chance? Hell, I might get shot".
> Later in the interview Earp was asked about having a fast draw.  He said, he practically never had to a draw pistol in a fight because any time he suspected trouble he had his gun in his hand. Drawing a gun in a fight is a good way to get shot.
Click to expand...

Same goes with the Stetson Cowboy Hat


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with Westerns like this is 30 mins less 8 mins for commercials is not long enough to produce and effective western drama. After Gunsmoke changed to a 1 hr format in season 7, the quality of the stories, the acting, and their ratings improved.
> 
> 
> 
> Rifleman was good
> He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was pretty good.  I preferred "Have Gun Will Travel" and of course good old Marshall Dillon, who killed 303 people in his 20 years as a lawman, more than all the city marshals who wore a badge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lucas McCain killed like 113 in his five years
> 
> The Casualty List for The Rifleman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that good as a First baseman with the 51' Cubs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also the first NBA player to shatter a backboard
Click to expand...


I didn't know he played in the NBA, learn something new every day. 






On The *Rifleman* (1958), his character had used a lot of rifles, in real-life, he owned rifles. He was most widely known to be a social butterfly. Playing for the Boston Celtics in 1946, *Chuck Connors*was the first *NBA* player to shatter a backboard, doing so during a pre-game warm-up in the Boston Garden.
Birth Name: Kevin Joseph Aloysius Connors
Born: April 10, 1921 in Brooklyn, New York, USA
Died: November 10, 1992 in Los Angeles, Cali...
*Chuck Connors - Biography - IMDb*


----------



## airplanemechanic

How about Andy Griffith? The best show to ever hit the airways.


----------



## rightwinger

airplanemechanic said:


> How about Andy Griffith? The best show to ever hit the airways.



But damn....that show got unwatchable

Howard Sprague?


----------



## anynameyouwish

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rifleman was good
> He could kill a lot of bad guys in 22 min
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was pretty good.  I preferred "Have Gun Will Travel" and of course good old Marshall Dillon, who killed 303 people in his 20 years as a lawman, more than all the city marshals who wore a badge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Lucas McCain killed like 113 in his five years
> 
> The Casualty List for The Rifleman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that good as a First baseman with the 51' Cubs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also the first NBA player to shatter a backboard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know he played in the NBA, learn something new every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On The *Rifleman* (1958), his character had used a lot of rifles, in real-life, he owned rifles. He was most widely known to be a social butterfly. Playing for the Boston Celtics in 1946, *Chuck Connors*was the first *NBA* player to shatter a backboard, doing so during a pre-game warm-up in the Boston Garden.
> Birth Name: Kevin Joseph Aloysius Connors
> Born: April 10, 1921 in Brooklyn, New York, USA
> Died: November 10, 1992 in Los Angeles, Cali...
> *Chuck Connors - Biography - IMDb*
Click to expand...



I had forgotten that but at one time I knew it!

Thanks for reposting it!


----------



## anynameyouwish

airplanemechanic said:


> How about Andy Griffith? The best show to ever hit the airways.




Well...ONE of the best ever.

I still watch reruns!


----------



## anynameyouwish

rightwinger said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Andy Griffith? The best show to ever hit the airways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But damn....that show got unwatchable
> 
> Howard Sprague?
Click to expand...



I guess I agree.  After Andy and Don were gone it became a little sappy and soppy....


----------



## rightwinger

anynameyouwish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Andy Griffith? The best show to ever hit the airways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But damn....that show got unwatchable
> 
> Howard Sprague?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I agree.  After Andy and Don were gone it became a little sappy and soppy....
Click to expand...


The Andy Griffith, Don Knotts pairing was one of the best in TV history. 

Once Don Knotts left to make movies the show was unwatchable
Andy and Barney was gone and Andy and Opie got lame once Opie neared his teens. Hated Helen Trump


----------



## Flopper

airplanemechanic said:


> How about Andy Griffith? The best show to ever hit the airways.


His best performance was not playing Sheriff Andy Taylor but Lonesome Roads in the Elia Kazan movie, "A Face in Crowd".  It was his first and best movie about  a drifter who is discovered by the producer of a small-market radio program in rural northeast Arkansas. Rhodes ultimately rises to great fame and influence on national television.  Probably not for the Mayberry crowd but a fine movie.  I think his best comedy was "No Time for Sergeants", definitely recommended for the Mayberry crowd.


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Andy Griffith? The best show to ever hit the airways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But damn....that show got unwatchable
> 
> Howard Sprague?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I agree.  After Andy and Don were gone it became a little sappy and soppy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Andy Griffith, Don Knotts pairing was one of the best in TV history.
> 
> Once Don Knotts left to make movies the show was unwatchable
> Andy and Barney was gone and Andy and Opie got lame once Opie neared his teens. Hated Helen Trump
Click to expand...

I agree Don Knotts was perfect.  He made the show.  IMHO, Andy Griffith's talents as a serious actor, stand-up comedian, and musician eclipsed all his many performances in TV series.   He could have done so much more.


----------



## DGS49

I remember getting up early on Saturday mornings to watch THE TEST PATTERNS, followed by "Sermonette," followed by a variety of kid shows, including, Captain Midnight, Ramar of the Jungle, the Andy Devine show, and others.  Later on Saturday, we'd watch Sky King, Fury, Lassie, and the Lone Ranger.

Saturday afternoons in Winter we would watch ABC's Wide World of Sports, featuring bizarre sports from around the world (e.g., Elephant polo, camel races).

Oddly, a state-of-the-art television remained around $500 from the early 50's (when it was a hell of a lot of money) until the late 60's.  My family got our first television in '55 or so when a neighbor was throwing it out to get a newer, more modern one.

Color TV?  What's that?


----------



## anynameyouwish

DGS49 said:


> I remember getting up early on Saturday mornings to watch THE TEST PATTERNS, followed by "Sermonette," followed by a variety of kid shows, including, Captain Midnight, Ramar of the Jungle, the Andy Devine show, and others.  Later on Saturday, we'd watch Sky King, Fury, Lassie, and the Lone Ranger.
> 
> Saturday afternoons in Winter we would watch ABC's Wide World of Sports, featuring bizarre sports from around the world (e.g., Elephant polo, camel races).
> 
> Oddly, a state-of-the-art television remained around $500 from the early 50's (when it was a hell of a lot of money) until the late 60's.  My family got our first television in '55 or so when a neighbor was throwing it out to get a newer, more modern one.
> 
> Color TV?  What's that?



I remember that test pattern!

then the star spangled banner (or something?)

then the Farm Report!


----------



## DGS49

You got it.  Used to stand up for the "Jose can you see?"


----------



## Sunni Man

As a kid I watched Capt. Kangaroo on our black& white TV on saturday mornings.

My dad finally bought a color TV when I was around 10 years old.

That's when I discovered out why they called his friend on the show Mr Green Jeans. ..


----------



## anynameyouwish

DGS49 said:


> You got it.  Used to stand up for the "Jose can you see?"




awww......memories....

At the same time (since TV went off the air at 1 am) on saturday nights I use to lie in bed late at night and listen to 2 radio stations;  WBZ with dick summer(from Boston Mass) who told interesting stories and played interesting music, and WKBW from Buffalo NY. Another interesting station.  It was a weird sensation, lying there in bed, 2 am, a 12 year old kid in 1962, knowing that outside my home everything was shut down and most everyone was sleeping. Meanwhile I would be listening to Dick Summer narate "a christmas carol" or  "sleepy hollow".


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Andy Griffith? The best show to ever hit the airways.
> 
> 
> 
> His best performance was not playing Sheriff Andy Taylor but Lonesome Roads in the Elia Kazan movie, "A Face in Crowd".  It was his first and best movie about  a drifter who is discovered by the producer of a small-market radio program in rural northeast Arkansas. Rhodes ultimately rises to great fame and influence on national television.  Probably not for the Mayberry crowd but a fine movie.  I think his best comedy was "No Time for Sergeants", definitely recommended for the Mayberry crowd.
Click to expand...

Great movie

Reminds me of our political system today


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Andy Griffith? The best show to ever hit the airways.
> 
> 
> 
> His best performance was not playing Sheriff Andy Taylor but Lonesome Roads in the Elia Kazan movie, "A Face in Crowd".  It was his first and best movie about  a drifter who is discovered by the producer of a small-market radio program in rural northeast Arkansas. Rhodes ultimately rises to great fame and influence on national television.  Probably not for the Mayberry crowd but a fine movie.  I think his best comedy was "No Time for Sergeants", definitely recommended for the Mayberry crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great movie
> 
> Reminds me of our political system today
Click to expand...

https://film.avclub.com/not-even-a-movie-as-cynical-as-a-face-in-the-crowd-coul-1798254296


----------



## bodecea

Angelo said:


> Then you're getting old like me.
> Did you ever wonder why nobody ever said "white and black" ?
> Feel free to share any favorite white and black shows, films, commercials or images from the pre-color days.


I remember going down to the local drug store with my dad to check our tv tubes for ones that burnt out.


----------



## Wyatt earp

DGS49 said:


> I remember getting up early on Saturday mornings to watch THE TEST PATTERNS, followed by "Sermonette," followed by a variety of kid shows, including, Captain Midnight, Ramar of the Jungle, the Andy Devine show, and others.  Later on Saturday, we'd watch Sky King, Fury, Lassie, and the Lone Ranger.
> 
> Saturday afternoons in Winter we would watch ABC's Wide World of Sports, featuring bizarre sports from around the world (e.g., Elephant polo, camel races).
> 
> Oddly, a state-of-the-art television remained around $500 from the early 50's (when it was a hell of a lot of money) until the late 60's.  My family got our first television in '55 or so when a neighbor was throwing it out to get a newer, more modern one.
> 
> Color TV?  What's that?



you old


----------



## Wyatt earp

Sunni Man said:


> As a kid I watched Capt. Kangaroo on our black& white TV on saturday mornings.
> 
> My dad finally bought a color TV when I was around 10 years old.
> 
> That's when I discovered out why they called his friend on the show Mr Green Jeans. ..




Remember these?


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Dick Foster

gtopa1 said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked i up in the 80s.
> 
> Greg


I've got a reel to reel in my man cave.


gtopa1 said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked i up in the 80s.
> 
> Greg





gtopa1 said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked i up in the 80s.
> 
> Greg



I've got a reel to reel tape deck down in the man cave. A Teac A-6300 and It still works great. I like some of the old gear like my Technics SL 1200 turntable that's worth around two grand these days if you can find one. Some really great gear came out in the 60's & 70's. I might even give up my wife before I'd let go of my ESS AMT1A speakers. They just don't make it like they used to.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Natural Citizen

I had an old Admiral black and white in my bedroom when I was a boy, the one with the 4 tall legs on it.


----------



## rightwinger

Natural Citizen said:


> I had an old Admiral black and white in my bedroom when I was a boy, the one with the 4 tall legs on it.


We had one TV in the whole house when I was a kid

Now I have six flat screens


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an old Admiral black and white in my bedroom when I was a boy, the one with the 4 tall legs on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had one TV in the whole house when I was a kid
> 
> Now I have six flat screens
Click to expand...

And the fights that occurred over that one TV.  Mom wanted to watch Lawrence Welk, Dad wanted to watch wrestling, and the kids wanted to watch the westerns.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an old Admiral black and white in my bedroom when I was a boy, the one with the 4 tall legs on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had one TV in the whole house when I was a kid
> 
> Now I have six flat screens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the fights that occurred over that one TV.  Mom wanted to watch Lawrence Welk, Dad wanted to watch wrestling, and the kids wanted to watch the westerns.
Click to expand...

Kids got the TV on Saturday mornings and after school
Once Dad got home you did not bother to say what you wanted to watch


----------



## Natural Citizen

Remember having to get on the roof and turn the antenna until the channel got kind of clear. There was a relay of voices, snowy...better...snowy...snowy...a little better...right there....no, snowy again....snowy....


----------



## Flopper

Natural Citizen said:


> Remember having to get on the roof and turn the antenna until the channel got kind of clear. There was a relay of voices, snowy...better...snowy...snowy...a little better...right there....no, snowy again....snowy....


But then there were those who sprang for a $30 rotor with set top controls.


----------



## harmonica

_Fury-_-everyday before school


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Adam-12*_ is a television police procedural drama that follows Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) officers Pete Malloy and Jim Reed as they ride the streets of Los Angeles in their patrol unit, 1-Adam-12.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt black and white
> All shows after 1965 were color
Click to expand...


Not if you didn’t own a color TV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the other mike

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Not if you didn’t own a color TV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking back on it, probably most people weren't even aware that you could buy color TV's at the time, much less were able to afford one. ( until they started making them in Japan )


----------



## Flopper

Butch_Coolidge said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Adam-12*_ is a television police procedural drama that follows Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) officers Pete Malloy and Jim Reed as they ride the streets of Los Angeles in their patrol unit, 1-Adam-12.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt black and white
> All shows after 1965 were color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you didn’t own a color TV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Before Adam-12 there was Route 66 with Martin Milner and George Maharis, the TV series that sold America on the adventure of the Open Road.  Across the country, high school students, housewives, and husbands pictured themselves behind the wheel of a vette driving off to adventures on the open road.


----------



## the other mike

The true home run champion.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Jackson

One of the shows I remember are "You ARE There".  It was a history show that acted out important times like The Boston Tea Party.  Don't know how old I was but loved that show.

Added:  The Show was on from 1953 to 1977.


----------



## Jackson

Flopper said:


> Unlike many b&w movies, b&w television presentations lacked the style, composition, and artistry.  I don't think I have ever heard anyone mourn the passing b&w television.  Color made television bearable and at times enjoyable.


The first color tv's were not that great.  Very little color and the tv was "snowy."


----------



## Jackson

depotoo said:


> Really funny


Actually, in 2001 I saw Soupy Sales in a Dive Bar.  He sat with us during his breaks.  Really sad.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Jackson

Angelo said:


>


That might be his first show...Who (Whom) Do You Trust.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

Jackson said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might be his first show...Who (Whom) Do You Trust.
Click to expand...

If it's 1962, I was around 1 at the time. I remember Cronkite and those old soap operas and commercials mostly. I Love Lucy, Honeymooners and my grandpa watching baseball games.


----------



## deanrd

rightwinger said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only black and white movie that I have ever seen is Its A Wonderful Life.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> You have led a sheltered life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew every nook and cranny about my life, you probably wouldn't have been so quick to say such a thing. I might lead a squeaky clean life pretty much, but sadly I have found myself surrounded by way too many people who are in sheer and severe need of a "bath" and when you share a blood line with those people, packing up and going elsewhere has never been the easy thing to do.
> 
> God bless you and whats left of my family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. No offense taken by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing out on our movie heritage
> 
> B&W movies you will not regret watching
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Citizen Kane
> Destry Rides Again
> Roman Holiday
> On the Waterfront
> Of Mice and Men
> Any Abbott and Costello flick
Click to expand...

The Bad Seed
Pride and Prejudice
The Heiress
Jezabel
Now Voyager
Goodbye Mr. Chips
Mrs. Miniver
The Letter


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember having to get on the roof and turn the antenna until the channel got kind of clear. There was a relay of voices, snowy...better...snowy...snowy...a little better...right there....no, snowy again....snowy....
> 
> 
> 
> But then there were those who sprang for a $30 rotor with set top controls.
Click to expand...

I used to live in Buffalo

We had one of those you had to use to pick up either Buffalo or Toronto stations


----------



## rightwinger

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only black and white movie that I have ever seen is Its A Wonderful Life.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> You have led a sheltered life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew every nook and cranny about my life, you probably wouldn't have been so quick to say such a thing. I might lead a squeaky clean life pretty much, but sadly I have found myself surrounded by way too many people who are in sheer and severe need of a "bath" and when you share a blood line with those people, packing up and going elsewhere has never been the easy thing to do.
> 
> God bless you and whats left of my family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. No offense taken by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing out on our movie heritage
> 
> B&W movies you will not regret watching
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Citizen Kane
> Destry Rides Again
> Roman Holiday
> On the Waterfront
> Of Mice and Men
> Any Abbott and Costello flick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Bad Seed
> Pride and Prejudice
> The Heiress
> Jezabel
> Now Voyager
> Goodbye Mr. Chips
> Mrs. Miniver
> The Letter
Click to expand...

Saw Mrs Miniver a few months ago.
Much better movie than I expected


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you didn’t own a color TV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back on it, probably most people weren't even aware that you could buy color TV's at the time, much less were able to afford one. ( until they started making them in Japan )
Click to expand...

I seem to remember them costing over $400
Probably a months pay for my dad at the time


----------



## Flopper

Jackson said:


> One of the shows I remember are "You ARE There".  It was a history show that acted out important times like The Boston Tea Party.  Don't know how old I was but loved that show.
> 
> Added:  The Show was on from 1953 to 1977.


I remember that one.  I think Walter Cronkite was the host.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember having to get on the roof and turn the antenna until the channel got kind of clear. There was a relay of voices, snowy...better...snowy...snowy...a little better...right there....no, snowy again....snowy....
> 
> 
> 
> But then there were those who sprang for a $30 rotor with set top controls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to live in Buffalo
> 
> We had one of those you had to use to pick up either Buffalo or Toronto stations
Click to expand...

I remember the first TV broadcast I ever watched.  The family of a kid down the street got a TV and a really high antenna with a rotor.  They invited the whole neighborhood over to see their new TV.  The broadcast was from Dallas and we were about 170 miles away.  I think the program was a local country and western show or maybe it was a western.  The picture was so snowy no one knew for sure.  My friend's father would adjust the antenna position with the little box on top of the TV and suddenly there was a picture but it only lasted a few seconds.  Then he would change channels adjust the antenna and another picture would appear.  People would say look at that horse and someone else would say that's not a horse. It's an elephant.  And so went our first evening of TV watching.  Our family talked about this for years.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Dekster

Color was well established by the time I was born, but we did have 2 black and white portables when I was young.  One even had a UFH channel that would pick up if you played with the knob and the weather was just right.  Never crystal clear but good enough to see more image than snow.  We always had cable so they were more a novelty for when camping and such.


----------



## Flopper

Dekster said:


> Color was well established by the time I was born, but we did have 2 black and white portables when I was young.  One even had a UFH channel that would pick up if you played with the knob and the weather was just right.  Never crystal clear but good enough to see more image than snow.  We always had cable so they were more a novelty for when camping and such.


It's UHF, ultra high frequency.  UHF television began in 1952.  Before that time there was only VHF, Channels 2-13.  UHF was channels 14 thru 83.  Of course all of this went away in the US with the digital conversion which completed about 10 years ago.  It met a lot of resistance but is now seen as one of best things the FCC has ever done for television.


----------



## Faun

Ahh, the good old days...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Faun said:


> Ahh, the good old days...



Yup just as I thought you are a toddler...


----------



## whitehall

Everybody smoked back then and even family sit-com's advertised cigarettes .It was "Arthur -buy it by the carton -Godfrey and Dick Van Dyke and Mary Tyler Moore took a break from comedy and advertized cigarettes.


----------



## Flopper

whitehall said:


> Everybody smoked back then and even family sit-com's advertised cigarettes .It was "Arthur -buy it by the carton -Godfrey and Dick Van Dyke and Mary Tyler Moore took a break from comedy and advertized cigarettes.


Although there was clear evidence in 50's that smoking could cause cancer, it was largely ignored. The cigarette industry saw the danger and reacted.  Almost every magazine on the newsstand and every evening on TV they had at least one doctor or somebody in a white coat recommending this or that brand. There were always several big name Hollywood stars or sports figures highlighting the glory of smoking.  And there was always the Marlborough man, illustrating that real men smoke Marlboroughs.  Of the half dozen Marlborough men, 4 have died of cancer.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody smoked back then and even family sit-com's advertised cigarettes .It was "Arthur -buy it by the carton -Godfrey and Dick Van Dyke and Mary Tyler Moore took a break from comedy and advertized cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> Although there was clear evidence in 50's that smoking could cause cancer, it was largely ignored. The cigarette industry saw the danger and reacted.  Almost every magazine on the newsstand and every evening on TV they had at least one doctor or somebody in a white coat recommending this or that brand. There were always several big name Hollywood stars or sports figures highlighting the glory of smoking.  And there was always the Marlborough man, illustrating that real men smoke Marlboroughs.  Of the half dozen Marlborough men, 4 have died of cancer.
Click to expand...

Even in the movies they would break the scene  so the actors could light up

I remember going to the movies and seeing the film projected through a cloud of smoke


----------



## rightwinger

whitehall said:


> Everybody smoked back then and even family sit-com's advertised cigarettes .It was "Arthur -buy it by the carton -Godfrey and Dick Van Dyke and Mary Tyler Moore took a break from comedy and advertized cigarettes.


----------



## Dekster

Flopper said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color was well established by the time I was born, but we did have 2 black and white portables when I was young.  One even had a UFH channel that would pick up if you played with the knob and the weather was just right.  Never crystal clear but good enough to see more image than snow.  We always had cable so they were more a novelty for when camping and such.
> 
> 
> 
> It's UHF, ultra high frequency.  UHF television began in 1952.  Before that time there was only VHF, Channels 2-13.  UHF was channels 14 thru 83.  Of course all of this went away in the US with the digital conversion which completed about 10 years ago.  It met a lot of resistance but is now seen as one of best things the FCC has ever done for television.
Click to expand...


My dad said little battery power TV's were all the rage when he was in school because they would let students bring them to school during March Madness to watch games during lunch, etc.  Of course he also said a lot of the teachers would just check TV's out from the resource center and they would watch them in class  while they were doing an "in-class reading assignment" those days.


----------



## Dekster

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, the good old days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup just as I thought you are a toddler...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253892
Click to expand...


I think you can still buy those but the games are built in as opposed to having the old cartridges.  I have seen something similar in dollar stores.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Yea the real good old days are the Atari. I still have mine and have like 100 games for it. The best one was indy racing and space invaders. Also loved Gravitar and the one about the Olympics.


----------



## rightwinger

Dekster said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color was well established by the time I was born, but we did have 2 black and white portables when I was young.  One even had a UFH channel that would pick up if you played with the knob and the weather was just right.  Never crystal clear but good enough to see more image than snow.  We always had cable so they were more a novelty for when camping and such.
> 
> 
> 
> It's UHF, ultra high frequency.  UHF television began in 1952.  Before that time there was only VHF, Channels 2-13.  UHF was channels 14 thru 83.  Of course all of this went away in the US with the digital conversion which completed about 10 years ago.  It met a lot of resistance but is now seen as one of best things the FCC has ever done for television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad said little battery power TV's were all the rage when he was in school because they would let students bring them to school during March Madness to watch games during lunch, etc.  Of course he also said a lot of the teachers would just check TV's out from the resource center and they would watch them in class  while they were doing an "in-class reading assignment" those days.
Click to expand...

I remember they used to wheel TVs into the classroom so we could watch the 69 Mets during day games
That was before the games went on till midnight


----------



## rightwinger

airplanemechanic said:


> Yea the real good old days are the Atari. I still have mine and have like 100 games for it. The best one was indy racing and space invaders. Also loved Gravitar and the one about the Olympics.


I used to like tank battle


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody smoked back then and even family sit-com's advertised cigarettes .It was "Arthur -buy it by the carton -Godfrey and Dick Van Dyke and Mary Tyler Moore took a break from comedy and advertized cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> Although there was clear evidence in 50's that smoking could cause cancer, it was largely ignored. The cigarette industry saw the danger and reacted.  Almost every magazine on the newsstand and every evening on TV they had at least one doctor or somebody in a white coat recommending this or that brand. There were always several big name Hollywood stars or sports figures highlighting the glory of smoking.  And there was always the Marlborough man, illustrating that real men smoke Marlboroughs.  Of the half dozen Marlborough men, 4 have died of cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even in the movies they would break the scene  so the actors could light up
> 
> I remember going to the movies and seeing the film projected through a cloud of smoke
Click to expand...

When doctors started selling cigarettes on TV, Americans knew it was time to change channels.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody smoked back then and even family sit-com's advertised cigarettes .It was "Arthur -buy it by the carton -Godfrey and Dick Van Dyke and Mary Tyler Moore took a break from comedy and advertized cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> Although there was clear evidence in 50's that smoking could cause cancer, it was largely ignored. The cigarette industry saw the danger and reacted.  Almost every magazine on the newsstand and every evening on TV they had at least one doctor or somebody in a white coat recommending this or that brand. There were always several big name Hollywood stars or sports figures highlighting the glory of smoking.  And there was always the Marlborough man, illustrating that real men smoke Marlboroughs.  Of the half dozen Marlborough men, 4 have died of cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even in the movies they would break the scene  so the actors could light up
> 
> I remember going to the movies and seeing the film projected through a cloud of smoke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When doctors started selling cigarettes on TV, Americans knew it was time to change channels.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, the good ole days


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## the other mike

Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?


----------



## Likkmee

Sure. With the magnifier in front watching Creature Features at midnight with the aluminum ears to get it halfass clear !


----------



## deanrd

rightwinger said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only black and white movie that I have ever seen is Its A Wonderful Life.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> You have led a sheltered life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew every nook and cranny about my life, you probably wouldn't have been so quick to say such a thing. I might lead a squeaky clean life pretty much, but sadly I have found myself surrounded by way too many people who are in sheer and severe need of a "bath" and when you share a blood line with those people, packing up and going elsewhere has never been the easy thing to do.
> 
> God bless you and whats left of my family always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. No offense taken by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are missing out on our movie heritage
> 
> B&W movies you will not regret watching
> 
> Casablanca
> Grapes of Wrath
> Bride of Frankenstein
> Citizen Kane
> Destry Rides Again
> Roman Holiday
> On the Waterfront
> Of Mice and Men
> Any Abbott and Costello flick
Click to expand...

Now Voyager 
Jezebel
 Any Rooney/Garland movie 
 The bad seed 
The day the earth stood still
 Village of the damned 
 Jail house rock 
 Lilies of the field 
 Mildred Pierce


----------



## Flopper

Angelo said:


> Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?


Absolutely.  It was banned in 1970, however most advertisers had already stopped.  TV, magazines, and newspapers were full of ads showing doctors advising you to smoke, touting the benefits of a filter, the relaxation from smoking, or just the plain joy of that first puff.  The Marlboro man was there to tell you real men smoked Marlboro and Hollywood starlets assured you that smoking Lucky Strike would get you the man or women of your dreams.


----------



## Pilot1




----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?


The Flintstones were on in prime time and were initially sponsored by Winston


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flintstones were on in prime time and were initially sponsored by Winston
Click to expand...

I think in those days we tended to believe what we saw on TV.  The government required stations to make a statement that the following is the opinion of xxxxx and does not represent the views of the station.  So we assumed everything else was true.  If you can't believe what's on TV, then what can you believe.  Most of us assumed some law required advertisers to tell the truth.  The 50's and 60's were a awake call for America.

For over 5 years, the cigarette companies knew beyond a doubt that their product was addictive and it was killing people and they did nothing but deny it.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flintstones were on in prime time and were initially sponsored by Winston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think in those days we tended to believe what we saw on TV.  The government required stations to make a statement that the following is the opinion of xxxxx and does not represent the views of the station.  So we assumed everything else was true.  If you can't believe what's on TV, then what can you believe.  Most of us assumed some law required advertisers to tell the truth.  The 50's and 60's were a awake call for America.
> 
> For over 5 years, the cigarette companies knew beyond a doubt that their product was addictive and it was killing people and they did nothing but deny it.
Click to expand...

I grew up in the days where half the people smoked and it was considered rude to not allow them to smoke any time and anywhere they wanted 

Not only were cigarette companies big advertisers on TV, but beloved characters frequently lit up.


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flintstones were on in prime time and were initially sponsored by Winston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think in those days we tended to believe what we saw on TV.  The government required stations to make a statement that the following is the opinion of xxxxx and does not represent the views of the station.  So we assumed everything else was true.  If you can't believe what's on TV, then what can you believe.  Most of us assumed some law required advertisers to tell the truth.  The 50's and 60's were a awake call for America.
> 
> For over 5 years, the cigarette companies knew beyond a doubt that their product was addictive and it was killing people and they did nothing but deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the days where half the people smoked and it was considered rude to not allow them to smoke any time and anywhere they wanted
> 
> Not only were cigarette companies big advertisers on TV, but beloved characters frequently lit up.
Click to expand...


personal anecdote-----I had a black and white TV when it was already a RELIC----
my little boy at age three was VERY ARTICULATE----but somehow he did not seem to understand the concept of COLOR-----he is blue eyed  (for those who do not know----blue eyed males are more likely to
be color blind than are the rest of us)----I became convinced that he is COLOR BLIND-------but finally realized that a black and white TV does not conform to the education a kid gets from  SESAME STREET.    That show taught him to read----but not to name colors.   (PS ---until a few years ago I had a rotary phone----but HAD to give up and give in to push button---the  computer filter would not ADAPT to my phone--------do not judge me........


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flintstones were on in prime time and were initially sponsored by Winston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think in those days we tended to believe what we saw on TV.  The government required stations to make a statement that the following is the opinion of xxxxx and does not represent the views of the station.  So we assumed everything else was true.  If you can't believe what's on TV, then what can you believe.  Most of us assumed some law required advertisers to tell the truth.  The 50's and 60's were a awake call for America.
> 
> For over 5 years, the cigarette companies knew beyond a doubt that their product was addictive and it was killing people and they did nothing but deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the days where half the people smoked and it was considered rude to not allow them to smoke any time and anywhere they wanted
> 
> Not only were cigarette companies big advertisers on TV, but beloved characters frequently lit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> personal anecdote-----I had a black and white TV when it was already a RELIC----
> my little boy at age three was VERY ARTICULATE----but somehow he did not seem to understand the concept of COLOR-----he is blue eyed  (for those who do not know----blue eyed males are more likely to
> be color blind than are the rest of us)----I became convinced that he is COLOR BLIND-------but finally realized that a black and white TV does not conform to the education a kid gets from  SESAME STREET.    That show taught him to read----but not to name colors.   (PS ---until a few years ago I had a rotary phone----but HAD to give up and give in to push button---the  computer filter would not ADAPT to my phone--------do not judge me........
Click to expand...

I am a blue eyed male and am color blind


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Angelo said:


> It was not until the mid-*1960s *that color sets started selling in large numbers, due in part to the color transition of 1965 in which it was announced that over half of all network prime-time programming would be broadcast in color that autumn. The first all-color prime-time season came just one year later.
> Color television - Wikipedia
> (The first color sets were expensive so most people still had black and white ones into the 70's.)


The old people in that film may have seen Lincoln or Madison or Jefferson... in the flesh.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Billo_Really said:


> Any Broderick Crawford fans?


clint eastwood


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flintstones were on in prime time and were initially sponsored by Winston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think in those days we tended to believe what we saw on TV.  The government required stations to make a statement that the following is the opinion of xxxxx and does not represent the views of the station.  So we assumed everything else was true.  If you can't believe what's on TV, then what can you believe.  Most of us assumed some law required advertisers to tell the truth.  The 50's and 60's were a awake call for America.
> 
> For over 5 years, the cigarette companies knew beyond a doubt that their product was addictive and it was killing people and they did nothing but deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the days where half the people smoked and it was considered rude to not allow them to smoke any time and anywhere they wanted
> 
> Not only were cigarette companies big advertisers on TV, but beloved characters frequently lit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> personal anecdote-----I had a black and white TV when it was already a RELIC----
> my little boy at age three was VERY ARTICULATE----but somehow he did not seem to understand the concept of COLOR-----he is blue eyed  (for those who do not know----blue eyed males are more likely to
> be color blind than are the rest of us)----I became convinced that he is COLOR BLIND-------but finally realized that a black and white TV does not conform to the education a kid gets from  SESAME STREET.    That show taught him to read----but not to name colors.   (PS ---until a few years ago I had a rotary phone----but HAD to give up and give in to push button---the  computer filter would not ADAPT to my phone--------do not judge me........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a blue eyed male and am color blind
Click to expand...


I love you anyway----color blindness is not all that rare.   It comes in various colors----uhm---types.   Some people who are so
"afflicted"  do not even know


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Flintstones were on in prime time and were initially sponsored by Winston
> 
> 
> 
> I think in those days we tended to believe what we saw on TV.  The government required stations to make a statement that the following is the opinion of xxxxx and does not represent the views of the station.  So we assumed everything else was true.  If you can't believe what's on TV, then what can you believe.  Most of us assumed some law required advertisers to tell the truth.  The 50's and 60's were a awake call for America.
> 
> For over 5 years, the cigarette companies knew beyond a doubt that their product was addictive and it was killing people and they did nothing but deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the days where half the people smoked and it was considered rude to not allow them to smoke any time and anywhere they wanted
> 
> Not only were cigarette companies big advertisers on TV, but beloved characters frequently lit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> personal anecdote-----I had a black and white TV when it was already a RELIC----
> my little boy at age three was VERY ARTICULATE----but somehow he did not seem to understand the concept of COLOR-----he is blue eyed  (for those who do not know----blue eyed males are more likely to
> be color blind than are the rest of us)----I became convinced that he is COLOR BLIND-------but finally realized that a black and white TV does not conform to the education a kid gets from  SESAME STREET.    That show taught him to read----but not to name colors.   (PS ---until a few years ago I had a rotary phone----but HAD to give up and give in to push button---the  computer filter would not ADAPT to my phone--------do not judge me........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a blue eyed male and am color blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love you anyway----color blindness is not all that rare.   It comes in various colors----uhm---types.   Some people who are so
> "afflicted"  do not even know
Click to expand...

I never knew until they gave me one of those dot tests in High School
People would point at grass and say...what color is that?
Or point to a fire truck and say.....what color is that?

The colors I have trouble with are very light greens that I see as gray and very dark reds that I see as brown


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in those days we tended to believe what we saw on TV.  The government required stations to make a statement that the following is the opinion of xxxxx and does not represent the views of the station.  So we assumed everything else was true.  If you can't believe what's on TV, then what can you believe.  Most of us assumed some law required advertisers to tell the truth.  The 50's and 60's were a awake call for America.
> 
> For over 5 years, the cigarette companies knew beyond a doubt that their product was addictive and it was killing people and they did nothing but deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in the days where half the people smoked and it was considered rude to not allow them to smoke any time and anywhere they wanted
> 
> Not only were cigarette companies big advertisers on TV, but beloved characters frequently lit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> personal anecdote-----I had a black and white TV when it was already a RELIC----
> my little boy at age three was VERY ARTICULATE----but somehow he did not seem to understand the concept of COLOR-----he is blue eyed  (for those who do not know----blue eyed males are more likely to
> be color blind than are the rest of us)----I became convinced that he is COLOR BLIND-------but finally realized that a black and white TV does not conform to the education a kid gets from  SESAME STREET.    That show taught him to read----but not to name colors.   (PS ---until a few years ago I had a rotary phone----but HAD to give up and give in to push button---the  computer filter would not ADAPT to my phone--------do not judge me........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a blue eyed male and am color blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love you anyway----color blindness is not all that rare.   It comes in various colors----uhm---types.   Some people who are so
> "afflicted"  do not even know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never knew until they gave me one of those dot tests in High School
> People would point at grass and say...what color is that?
> Or point to a fire truck and say.....what color is that?
> 
> The colors I have trouble with are very light greens that I see as gray and very dark reds that I see as brown
Click to expand...


well----you ain't alone-----the dot test is
  ISCHIHARA PLATES  ----the  "defect"  is
  heritable----but do not hesitate to
  procreate


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flintstones were on in prime time and were initially sponsored by Winston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think in those days we tended to believe what we saw on TV.  The government required stations to make a statement that the following is the opinion of xxxxx and does not represent the views of the station.  So we assumed everything else was true.  If you can't believe what's on TV, then what can you believe.  Most of us assumed some law required advertisers to tell the truth.  The 50's and 60's were a awake call for America.
> 
> For over 5 years, the cigarette companies knew beyond a doubt that their product was addictive and it was killing people and they did nothing but deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the days where half the people smoked and it was considered rude to not allow them to smoke any time and anywhere they wanted
> 
> Not only were cigarette companies big advertisers on TV, but beloved characters frequently lit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> personal anecdote-----I had a black and white TV when it was already a RELIC----
> my little boy at age three was VERY ARTICULATE----but somehow he did not seem to understand the concept of COLOR-----he is blue eyed  (for those who do not know----blue eyed males are more likely to
> be color blind than are the rest of us)----I became convinced that he is COLOR BLIND-------but finally realized that a black and white TV does not conform to the education a kid gets from  SESAME STREET.    That show taught him to read----but not to name colors.   (PS ---until a few years ago I had a rotary phone----but HAD to give up and give in to push button---the  computer filter would not ADAPT to my phone--------do not judge me........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a blue eyed male and am color blind
Click to expand...

I too am a blue eyed male.  My wife says I'm color blind because I can't tell blue from black.  I guess she's right.


----------



## Flopper

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not until the mid-*1960s *that color sets started selling in large numbers, due in part to the color transition of 1965 in which it was announced that over half of all network prime-time programming would be broadcast in color that autumn. The first all-color prime-time season came just one year later.
> Color television - Wikipedia
> (The first color sets were expensive so most people still had black and white ones into the 70's.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old people in that film may have seen Lincoln or Madison or Jefferson... in the flesh.
Click to expand...

My great grandfather was alive when I was young and he remembers shaking hands with Lincoln when he was campaigning for president in 1860.


----------



## Flopper

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they really advertise cigarettes to kids back in the 50's or are these movie intermission commercials ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Flintstones were on in prime time and were initially sponsored by Winston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think in those days we tended to believe what we saw on TV.  The government required stations to make a statement that the following is the opinion of xxxxx and does not represent the views of the station.  So we assumed everything else was true.  If you can't believe what's on TV, then what can you believe.  Most of us assumed some law required advertisers to tell the truth.  The 50's and 60's were a awake call for America.
> 
> For over 5 years, the cigarette companies knew beyond a doubt that their product was addictive and it was killing people and they did nothing but deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in the days where half the people smoked and it was considered rude to not allow them to smoke any time and anywhere they wanted
> 
> Not only were cigarette companies big advertisers on TV, but beloved characters frequently lit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> personal anecdote-----I had a black and white TV when it was already a RELIC----
> my little boy at age three was VERY ARTICULATE----but somehow he did not seem to understand the concept of COLOR-----he is blue eyed  (for those who do not know----blue eyed males are more likely to
> be color blind than are the rest of us)----I became convinced that he is COLOR BLIND-------but finally realized that a black and white TV does not conform to the education a kid gets from  SESAME STREET.    That show taught him to read----but not to name colors.   (PS ---until a few years ago I had a rotary phone----but HAD to give up and give in to push button---the  computer filter would not ADAPT to my phone--------do not judge me........
Click to expand...

Something that revolutionize television broadcasting, at least as much as color is the remote control.  The first remote came out in 1950.  It connected to the TV with a wire and was not very practically because it could not change volume or turn the set on or off plus it was a tripping hazard.  The first remote that made it into homes was an ultrasonic device from Zenith in 1956.  When you pressed a button on the remote, the button would hit a bar making a clicking sound, thus if became known as a "clicker".  So when you pressed a combination of buttons, the channel would change and Fido would bark or at least take note of the sound.  Of course other devices produced ultrasonic sounds which would occasional change your channel or even turn the set off.   The remote did not make it into most home till the 60's and 70's when transistors lowered the price and improved performance.

So how did the little remote make a big change in TV broadcasting?  Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated to get up and walk across the room to change channels.  Network programmers were well aware of this so they would put their most popular program at a prime time hour followed and preceded by lower rated and less expensive programs of the same genre, knowing many views would just leave their TV on that channel most of the evening.  That all changed with the remote that allowed viewers to channel surf without leaving their easy chair.  No longer could one program guarantee a successful evening for a network.


----------



## the other mike

Flopper said:


> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.



One of the advantages of having kids...

"Jimmy !! "
*"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3. 
The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
Click to expand...

A nickel?

We had to do it for free


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
Click to expand...


I used a broom stick with a notch cut out in it, I could reach my little 12" black and white T.V> from my bed

.


----------



## Flopper

Angelo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I was that kid.  I remember our first tv with a remote.  I would flip channels back and forth trying to watch two programs at the same time.


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
Click to expand...

We see figures on heart attacks due to smoking.   I wonder how many are  due to tv remotes?


----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
Click to expand...

Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
*Leaf Raking $10*
*Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
*Mowing $15*
*Washing the car $5*

*The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*


----------



## Dick Foster

rightwinger said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color was well established by the time I was born, but we did have 2 black and white portables when I was young.  One even had a UFH channel that would pick up if you played with the knob and the weather was just right.  Never crystal clear but good enough to see more image than snow.  We always had cable so they were more a novelty for when camping and such.
> 
> 
> 
> It's UHF, ultra high frequency.  UHF television began in 1952.  Before that time there was only VHF, Channels 2-13.  UHF was channels 14 thru 83.  Of course all of this went away in the US with the digital conversion which completed about 10 years ago.  It met a lot of resistance but is now seen as one of best things the FCC has ever done for television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad said little battery power TV's were all the rage when he was in school because they would let students bring them to school during March Madness to watch games during lunch, etc.  Of course he also said a lot of the teachers would just check TV's out from the resource center and they would watch them in class  while they were doing an "in-class reading assignment" those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember they used to wheel TVs into the classroom so we could watch the 69 Mets during day games
> That was before the games went on till midnight
Click to expand...

The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.


----------



## Dick Foster

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
> *Leaf Raking $10*
> *Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
> *Mowing $15*
> *Washing the car $5*
> 
> *The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*
Click to expand...

The only thing I got for doing that kinda stuff was a swift kick in the ass if I didn't get it done. For the most part any money I got I earned doing work outside the home. I had my first paper route at 12.


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
> *Leaf Raking $10*
> *Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
> *Mowing $15*
> *Washing the car $5*
> 
> *The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*
Click to expand...

I used to get 25 cents a week


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
> *Leaf Raking $10*
> *Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
> *Mowing $15*
> *Washing the car $5*
> 
> *The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get 25 cents a week
Click to expand...


like circa  1955?      how many baseball packs did you buy>


----------



## the other mike

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
> *Leaf Raking $10*
> *Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
> *Mowing $15*
> *Washing the car $5*
> 
> *The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get 25 cents a week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like circa  1955?      how many baseball packs did you buy>
Click to expand...

My buddies and I made some pretty good change shoveling snow
in the winters up there. It was good exercise for spring training too (Little league baseball )


----------



## Flopper

Dick Foster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color was well established by the time I was born, but we did have 2 black and white portables when I was young.  One even had a UFH channel that would pick up if you played with the knob and the weather was just right.  Never crystal clear but good enough to see more image than snow.  We always had cable so they were more a novelty for when camping and such.
> 
> 
> 
> It's UHF, ultra high frequency.  UHF television began in 1952.  Before that time there was only VHF, Channels 2-13.  UHF was channels 14 thru 83.  Of course all of this went away in the US with the digital conversion which completed about 10 years ago.  It met a lot of resistance but is now seen as one of best things the FCC has ever done for television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad said little battery power TV's were all the rage when he was in school because they would let students bring them to school during March Madness to watch games during lunch, etc.  Of course he also said a lot of the teachers would just check TV's out from the resource center and they would watch them in class  while they were doing an "in-class reading assignment" those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember they used to wheel TVs into the classroom so we could watch the 69 Mets during day games
> That was before the games went on till midnight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.
Click to expand...

The Mercury launch days were a time when America went nuts over having a Russian satellite flying over our head. The fear of Russian missiles raining down on us propelled the US into the space race.  Today dozens of foreign satellites including Russian and Chinese fly over our heads everyday and it's rarely mentioned.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not until the mid-*1960s *that color sets started selling in large numbers, due in part to the color transition of 1965 in which it was announced that over half of all network prime-time programming would be broadcast in color that autumn. The first all-color prime-time season came just one year later.
> Color television - Wikipedia
> (The first color sets were expensive so most people still had black and white ones into the 70's.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old people in that film may have seen Lincoln or Madison or Jefferson... in the flesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My great grandfather was alive when I was young and he remembers shaking hands with Lincoln when he was campaigning for president in 1860.
Click to expand...

My great grandfathers brother was in Fords Theater when he was shot


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
> *Leaf Raking $10*
> *Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
> *Mowing $15*
> *Washing the car $5*
> 
> *The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get 25 cents a week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like circa  1955?      how many baseball packs did you buy>
Click to expand...


Baseball cards were 5 cents for a pack of five and a stick of stale bubblegum 

I would buy two packs of baseball cards, a comic book for 12 cents and some penny candy for 25 cents in the early 60s


----------



## Flopper

Dick Foster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color was well established by the time I was born, but we did have 2 black and white portables when I was young.  One even had a UFH channel that would pick up if you played with the knob and the weather was just right.  Never crystal clear but good enough to see more image than snow.  We always had cable so they were more a novelty for when camping and such.
> 
> 
> 
> It's UHF, ultra high frequency.  UHF television began in 1952.  Before that time there was only VHF, Channels 2-13.  UHF was channels 14 thru 83.  Of course all of this went away in the US with the digital conversion which completed about 10 years ago.  It met a lot of resistance but is now seen as one of best things the FCC has ever done for television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad said little battery power TV's were all the rage when he was in school because they would let students bring them to school during March Madness to watch games during lunch, etc.  Of course he also said a lot of the teachers would just check TV's out from the resource center and they would watch them in class  while they were doing an "in-class reading assignment" those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember they used to wheel TVs into the classroom so we could watch the 69 Mets during day games
> That was before the games went on till midnight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.
Click to expand...

I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.

Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictitious they bordered on fantasy.


----------



## Flopper

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
> *Leaf Raking $10*
> *Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
> *Mowing $15*
> *Washing the car $5*
> 
> *The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get 25 cents a week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like circa  1955?      how many baseball packs did you buy>
Click to expand...

I remember baseball cards associated with bubble gum.  I never collected them but I think they were packaged with double bubble or something like that.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color was well established by the time I was born, but we did have 2 black and white portables when I was young.  One even had a UFH channel that would pick up if you played with the knob and the weather was just right.  Never crystal clear but good enough to see more image than snow.  We always had cable so they were more a novelty for when camping and such.
> 
> 
> 
> It's UHF, ultra high frequency.  UHF television began in 1952.  Before that time there was only VHF, Channels 2-13.  UHF was channels 14 thru 83.  Of course all of this went away in the US with the digital conversion which completed about 10 years ago.  It met a lot of resistance but is now seen as one of best things the FCC has ever done for television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad said little battery power TV's were all the rage when he was in school because they would let students bring them to school during March Madness to watch games during lunch, etc.  Of course he also said a lot of the teachers would just check TV's out from the resource center and they would watch them in class  while they were doing an "in-class reading assignment" those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember they used to wheel TVs into the classroom so we could watch the 69 Mets during day games
> That was before the games went on till midnight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictions they bordered on fantasy.
Click to expand...

Same goes for the movies

It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west


----------



## Cellblock2429

Angelo said:


> Then you're getting old like me.
> Did you ever wonder why nobody ever said "white and black" ?
> Feel free to share any favorite white and black shows, films, commercials or images from the pre-color days.


/—-/ I sent the home run derby link to my 7 year old grandson- a big baseball fan. I wanted him to see what I watched at his age. Thank you for posting it. I had forgotten about it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not until the mid-*1960s *that color sets started selling in large numbers, due in part to the color transition of 1965 in which it was announced that over half of all network prime-time programming would be broadcast in color that autumn. The first all-color prime-time season came just one year later.
> Color television - Wikipedia
> (The first color sets were expensive so most people still had black and white ones into the 70's.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old people in that film may have seen Lincoln or Madison or Jefferson... in the flesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My great grandfather was alive when I was young and he remembers shaking hands with Lincoln when he was campaigning for president in 1860.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My great grandfathers brother was in Fords Theater when he was shot
Click to expand...

interesting, he would be a great-uncle or grand uncle


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not until the mid-*1960s *that color sets started selling in large numbers, due in part to the color transition of 1965 in which it was announced that over half of all network prime-time programming would be broadcast in color that autumn. The first all-color prime-time season came just one year later.
> Color television - Wikipedia
> (The first color sets were expensive so most people still had black and white ones into the 70's.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old people in that film may have seen Lincoln or Madison or Jefferson... in the flesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My great grandfather was alive when I was young and he remembers shaking hands with Lincoln when he was campaigning for president in 1860.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My great grandfathers brother was in Fords Theater when he was shot
Click to expand...

I saw Ruth Ginsberg crossing the street in that film


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's UHF, ultra high frequency.  UHF television began in 1952.  Before that time there was only VHF, Channels 2-13.  UHF was channels 14 thru 83.  Of course all of this went away in the US with the digital conversion which completed about 10 years ago.  It met a lot of resistance but is now seen as one of best things the FCC has ever done for television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad said little battery power TV's were all the rage when he was in school because they would let students bring them to school during March Madness to watch games during lunch, etc.  Of course he also said a lot of the teachers would just check TV's out from the resource center and they would watch them in class  while they were doing an "in-class reading assignment" those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember they used to wheel TVs into the classroom so we could watch the 69 Mets during day games
> That was before the games went on till midnight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictions they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
Click to expand...

I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.

With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.

James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad said little battery power TV's were all the rage when he was in school because they would let students bring them to school during March Madness to watch games during lunch, etc.  Of course he also said a lot of the teachers would just check TV's out from the resource center and they would watch them in class  while they were doing an "in-class reading assignment" those days.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember they used to wheel TVs into the classroom so we could watch the 69 Mets during day games
> That was before the games went on till midnight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictions they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
Click to expand...

/——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Flopper said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color was well established by the time I was born, but we did have 2 black and white portables when I was young.  One even had a UFH channel that would pick up if you played with the knob and the weather was just right.  Never crystal clear but good enough to see more image than snow.  We always had cable so they were more a novelty for when camping and such.
> 
> 
> 
> It's UHF, ultra high frequency.  UHF television began in 1952.  Before that time there was only VHF, Channels 2-13.  UHF was channels 14 thru 83.  Of course all of this went away in the US with the digital conversion which completed about 10 years ago.  It met a lot of resistance but is now seen as one of best things the FCC has ever done for television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad said little battery power TV's were all the rage when he was in school because they would let students bring them to school during March Madness to watch games during lunch, etc.  Of course he also said a lot of the teachers would just check TV's out from the resource center and they would watch them in class  while they were doing an "in-class reading assignment" those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember they used to wheel TVs into the classroom so we could watch the 69 Mets during day games
> That was before the games went on till midnight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictitious they bordered on fantasy.
Click to expand...

/——/ The 1950s hairstyles and pearly white teeth were a give away. Any even then folks knew cowboys didn’t wear their pistols slung low on their hips.


----------



## Flopper

Cellblock2429 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember they used to wheel TVs into the classroom so we could watch the 69 Mets during day games
> That was before the games went on till midnight
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictions they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
Click to expand...

In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Flopper said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictions they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
Click to expand...

/——/ Hey, it wasn’t my thinking, I was a young teen and didn’t know what a whore house was. All the women in saloons dresses that way.  It’s what the ministers told their congregation.


----------



## the other mike

Flopper said:


> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictitious they bordered on fantasy.


Marlon Brando was one of the first to talk about that openly wasn't he ?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Angelo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictitious they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon Brando was one of the first to talk about that openly wasn't he ?
Click to expand...

/——/ And you can tell he meant it because he was speaking in his natural voice - not reciting  an actor’s script someone handed him to memorize.


----------



## irosie91

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the popularity of remotes, viewers would set their TV to a channel to watch their favorite program and would leave it set to that channel. They would often leave it there all evening simply because they hated *to get up and walk across the room *to change channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We see figures on heart attacks due to smoking.   I wonder how many are  due to tv remotes?
Click to expand...


I get palpatations  WHEN I CAN'T FIND IT


----------



## irosie91

Flopper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the advantages of having kids...
> 
> "Jimmy !! "
> *"Yeah , Dad what's up ?"*
> I'll give you a nickel if you go change the television to channel 3.
> The Ed Sullivan Show is on in a few minutes. "
> 
> 
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
> *Leaf Raking $10*
> *Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
> *Mowing $15*
> *Washing the car $5*
> 
> *The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get 25 cents a week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like circa  1955?      how many baseball packs did you buy>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember baseball cards associated with bubble gum.  I never collected them but I think they were packaged with double bubble or something like that.
Click to expand...


VIVIDLY----something like 4 or 5 cards and a
pink rectangle of---BAZOOKA like bubble gum----5 cents.    All the boys bought them---now they are worth a FORTUNE----my mom threw them away------even the Mickey Mantle card


----------



## irosie91

Flopper said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I remember seeing on TV in the classroom were the early Mercury launches like Shepard. Later launches became so common they'd just barely rate a mention in the 6 oclock evening news broadcasts. The moon landing didn't happen until I was in the Air Force and married the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictions they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
Click to expand...


wrong---not all bar girls were whores.    The issue was something like GEISHA-----


----------



## irosie91

Cellblock2429 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictions they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey, it wasn’t my thinking, I was a young teen and didn’t know what a whore house was. All the women in saloons dresses that way.  It’s what the ministers told their congregation.
Click to expand...


sheeeesh----I was among the DIMEST of teens and even I knew what a whore house was in my TEENS------I just did not quite grasp why anyone wanted to DO THAT....


----------



## Flopper

Cellblock2429 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictions they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey, it wasn’t my thinking, I was a young teen and didn’t know what a whore house was. All the women in saloons dresses that way.  It’s what the ministers told their congregation.
Click to expand...

I understand.  Baptist ministers had a way of turning every human activity into sin.  Most of what you thought, did and didn't do was sinful.


----------



## Flopper

irosie91 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey, it wasn’t my thinking, I was a young teen and didn’t know what a whore house was. All the women in saloons dresses that way.  It’s what the ministers told their congregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sheeeesh----I was among the DIMEST of teens and even I knew what a whore house was in my TEENS------I just did not quite grasp why anyone wanted to DO THAT....
Click to expand...

My one and only visit to a house of Ill repute occurred when I was 16. It was one of the worst memories in my life.  Let's go back to Gunsmoke.


----------



## Flopper

Angelo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictitious they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon Brando was one of the first to talk about that openly wasn't he ?
Click to expand...

I couldn't have said it better.  What we see in the older movies and TV programs about Indians is so far from the true. Our treatment of the American Indians and the Blacks was shameful.


----------



## Flopper

irosie91 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nickel?
> 
> We had to do it for free
> 
> 
> 
> Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
> *Leaf Raking $10*
> *Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
> *Mowing $15*
> *Washing the car $5*
> 
> *The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get 25 cents a week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like circa  1955?      how many baseball packs did you buy>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember baseball cards associated with bubble gum.  I never collected them but I think they were packaged with double bubble or something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VIVIDLY----something like 4 or 5 cards and a
> pink rectangle of---BAZOOKA like bubble gum----5 cents.    All the boys bought them---now they are worth a FORTUNE----my mom threw them away------even the Mickey Mantle card
Click to expand...

I threw them away without ever looking at them.  There're probably worth a fortune today.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up in our NE Ohio middle class neighborhood, I learned how to bribe my parents at an early age. ( 60's and 70's)
> *Leaf Raking $10*
> *Snow shoveling $10 to $20 (depending on how deep)*
> *Mowing $15*
> *Washing the car $5*
> 
> *The other normal chores my 2 younger brothers and I 'had to do', like cleaning our rooms, picking up toys, helping with dishes ...*
> 
> 
> 
> I used to get 25 cents a week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like circa  1955?      how many baseball packs did you buy>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember baseball cards associated with bubble gum.  I never collected them but I think they were packaged with double bubble or something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VIVIDLY----something like 4 or 5 cards and a
> pink rectangle of---BAZOOKA like bubble gum----5 cents.    All the boys bought them---now they are worth a FORTUNE----my mom threw them away------even the Mickey Mantle card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I threw them away without ever looking at them.  There're probably worth a fortune today.
Click to expand...

Not as much as they were in the 90 s

Unless it is a rare card, you might as well throw  them away


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the TV Western era which ran from the late 40's to the mid 60's interesting.  It peaked in 1959 with an incredible number 30 western series running every week.  By the end of the 60's they were almost all gone with the exception of some modern day series set in the west.
> 
> Almost all these westerns were set during the Indian Wars from the 1860 to 1880. They had such an impact on our culture that millions of American grew up believing that they accurately portrayed the "old west." when in fact most of them were so fictions they bordered on fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---not all bar girls were whores.    The issue was something like GEISHA-----
Click to expand...

Most were whores
You didn’t last long otherwise

Cowboys and miners had money to spend. They didn’t want to spend on looking


----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to get 25 cents a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like circa  1955?      how many baseball packs did you buy>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember baseball cards associated with bubble gum.  I never collected them but I think they were packaged with double bubble or something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VIVIDLY----something like 4 or 5 cards and a
> pink rectangle of---BAZOOKA like bubble gum----5 cents.    All the boys bought them---now they are worth a FORTUNE----my mom threw them away------even the Mickey Mantle card
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I threw them away without ever looking at them.  There're probably worth a fortune today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as much as they were in the 90 s
> 
> Unless it is a rare card, you might as well throw  them away
Click to expand...

Geddy Lee went around and bought all the good ones.


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---not all bar girls were whores.    The issue was something like GEISHA-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most were whores
> You didn’t last long otherwise
> 
> Cowboys and miners had money to spend. They didn’t want to spend on looking
Click to expand...


oh---OUT WEST----like  Kitty.     I meant in the east----great aunt of
mine was a kind of bar girl------divorced with two sons----physically injured but beautiful face--------all she had to do was talk to men as
they  drank themselves into a stupor-----she could probably not have
done whore stuff even if she wanted to-----some bad burns on her body   (acid)-------bar girl of the bar fly type.......hostess??


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the movies
> 
> It wasn’t till Blazing Saddles that we got an accurate depiction of the west
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---not all bar girls were whores.    The issue was something like GEISHA-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most were whores
> You didn’t last long otherwise
> 
> Cowboys and miners had money to spend. They didn’t want to spend on looking
Click to expand...

When I was a kid, I had boxes and boxes of commie books.  When I went off to college, my Mom ask what to do with these boxes and told her to throw them away.  That I certainly do regret because I had my brothers collection which went back to the mid 30's.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---not all bar girls were whores.    The issue was something like GEISHA-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most were whores
> You didn’t last long otherwise
> 
> Cowboys and miners had money to spend. They didn’t want to spend on looking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was a kid, I had boxes and boxes of commie books.  When I went off to college, my Mom ask what to do with these boxes and told her to throw them away.  That I certainly do regret because I had my brothers collection which went back to the mid 30's.
Click to expand...

/——/ That’s why the ones left are so valuable. My mom didn’t ask just decided to clear out my closet when I was at school one day. Late 50s and early 60s Superman.


----------



## Flopper

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading a book not long ago that said in the entire history of the old west, there is no record of a duel on main street in any western town, probably due to the fact that most of these people were the scum of earth and had no interest in giving the other guy a fair chance.  They shot'em in the back, beat their brains with clubs, run them down wagons and horses.  The real Wyatt Earp in an interview when he was an old man was asked what method did you prefer for taking down a killer.  He told the reporter he like to sneak up behind them and club them in the head.
> 
> With all that, I have to admit Gunsmoke remains one of my favorite western series.
> 
> James Arness in his Matt Dillion role killed 407 people, more than all lawmen  in the west combined during that period.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---not all bar girls were whores.    The issue was something like GEISHA-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most were whores
> You didn’t last long otherwise
> 
> Cowboys and miners had money to spend. They didn’t want to spend on looking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh---OUT WEST----like  Kitty.     I meant in the east----great aunt of
> mine was a kind of bar girl------divorced with two sons----physically injured but beautiful face--------all she had to do was talk to men as
> they  drank themselves into a stupor-----she could probably not have
> done whore stuff even if she wanted to-----some bad burns on her body   (acid)-------bar girl of the bar fly type.......hostess??
Click to expand...

Well, all of Miss Kitty's girls just got paid to sit around with the guys and drink.  What was it? 5 cents for a beer and 25 cents for a shot.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Flopper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ My Baptist friends in school weren’t allowed to watch Gun Smoke because Miss Kitty ran a whore house. Some watched anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong---not all bar girls were whores.    The issue was something like GEISHA-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most were whores
> You didn’t last long otherwise
> 
> Cowboys and miners had money to spend. They didn’t want to spend on looking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh---OUT WEST----like  Kitty.     I meant in the east----great aunt of
> mine was a kind of bar girl------divorced with two sons----physically injured but beautiful face--------all she had to do was talk to men as
> they  drank themselves into a stupor-----she could probably not have
> done whore stuff even if she wanted to-----some bad burns on her body   (acid)-------bar girl of the bar fly type.......hostess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, all of Miss Kitty's girls just got paid to sit around with the guys and drink.  What was it? 5 cents for a beer and 25 cents for a shot.
Click to expand...

/——/ Watch a few episodes of Hell on Wheels


----------



## Flopper

Cellblock2429 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> In those days, the 1950's nobody ran a whorehouse in a TV program.  They did not exist.  Miss Kitty's girls were all there just there to encourage the cowboys to drink.  In the real west they certainly would have been prostitutes.  However, Gunsmoke was not about the real west.  The reason Gunsmoke got bad press was the violence. It was one of the targets of a congressional committee investigating violence on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong---not all bar girls were whores.    The issue was something like GEISHA-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most were whores
> You didn’t last long otherwise
> 
> Cowboys and miners had money to spend. They didn’t want to spend on looking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh---OUT WEST----like  Kitty.     I meant in the east----great aunt of
> mine was a kind of bar girl------divorced with two sons----physically injured but beautiful face--------all she had to do was talk to men as
> they  drank themselves into a stupor-----she could probably not have
> done whore stuff even if she wanted to-----some bad burns on her body   (acid)-------bar girl of the bar fly type.......hostess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, all of Miss Kitty's girls just got paid to sit around with the guys and drink.  What was it? 5 cents for a beer and 25 cents for a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Watch a few episodes of Hell on Wheels
Click to expand...

That looks interesting.  Where do you find it?


----------



## peach174

Flopper said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong---not all bar girls were whores.    The issue was something like GEISHA-----
> 
> 
> 
> Most were whores
> You didn’t last long otherwise
> 
> Cowboys and miners had money to spend. They didn’t want to spend on looking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh---OUT WEST----like  Kitty.     I meant in the east----great aunt of
> mine was a kind of bar girl------divorced with two sons----physically injured but beautiful face--------all she had to do was talk to men as
> they  drank themselves into a stupor-----she could probably not have
> done whore stuff even if she wanted to-----some bad burns on her body   (acid)-------bar girl of the bar fly type.......hostess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, all of Miss Kitty's girls just got paid to sit around with the guys and drink.  What was it? 5 cents for a beer and 25 cents for a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Watch a few episodes of Hell on Wheels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks interesting.  Where do you find it?
Click to expand...



Hell on Wheels (TV Series 2011–2016) - IMDb


----------



## Cellblock2429

peach174 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most were whores
> You didn’t last long otherwise
> 
> Cowboys and miners had money to spend. They didn’t want to spend on looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh---OUT WEST----like  Kitty.     I meant in the east----great aunt of
> mine was a kind of bar girl------divorced with two sons----physically injured but beautiful face--------all she had to do was talk to men as
> they  drank themselves into a stupor-----she could probably not have
> done whore stuff even if she wanted to-----some bad burns on her body   (acid)-------bar girl of the bar fly type.......hostess??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, all of Miss Kitty's girls just got paid to sit around with the guys and drink.  What was it? 5 cents for a beer and 25 cents for a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Watch a few episodes of Hell on Wheels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks interesting.  Where do you find it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell on Wheels (TV Series 2011–2016) - IMDb
Click to expand...

/—-/ It’s a gritty account of the Transcontinental Railroad and the people who built it.


----------



## Flopper

Cellblock2429 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh---OUT WEST----like  Kitty.     I meant in the east----great aunt of
> mine was a kind of bar girl------divorced with two sons----physically injured but beautiful face--------all she had to do was talk to men as
> they  drank themselves into a stupor-----she could probably not have
> done whore stuff even if she wanted to-----some bad burns on her body   (acid)-------bar girl of the bar fly type.......hostess??
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all of Miss Kitty's girls just got paid to sit around with the guys and drink.  What was it? 5 cents for a beer and 25 cents for a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Watch a few episodes of Hell on Wheels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks interesting.  Where do you find it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hell on Wheels (TV Series 2011–2016) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ It’s a gritty account of the Transcontinental Railroad and the people who built it.
Click to expand...

I found it on Amazon Prime.  I'll give it a try.


----------

